# Fishing Tournement Livewell



## outdoorkid1

Post pics of your fish here if you want them to count for the tournement.


----------



## bow hunter11

11 in bass






7 in crappie






13 in bass






19 in catfish






18 and a half in bass


----------



## outdoorkid1

22" and 19" catfish


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I am SOOO agitated right now. I got me a 4+ lb Large mouth bass today, my first of the year, and I forgot MY CAMERA! 

I pitched my bait near some cover, first cast, BAM! My 6'6" Medium action rod bends in half. Took me about a minute to get him settled enough to land him. His mouth was bigger than my fist, he didn't have much of a belly though, which means the fish in the quarry haven't started eating real well yet, but boy oh boy did he hammer my yum dinger. Then, I had to leave for work....Talk about a suck.

There will be more...


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I am SOOO agitated right now. I got me a 4+ lb Large mouth bass today, my first of the year, and I forgot MY CAMERA!
> 
> I pitched my bait near some cover, first cast, BAM! My 6'6" Medium action rod bends in half. Took me about a minute to get him settled enough to land him. His mouth was bigger than my fist, he didn't have much of a belly though, which means the fish in the quarry haven't started eating real well yet, but boy oh boy did he hammer my yum dinger. Then, I had to leave for work....Talk about a suck.
> 
> There will be more...


no cell phone?


----------



## need-a-bow

no offense but it kinda sounds like outdoorsman3's girlfreind


----------



## outdoorsman3

need-a-bow said:


> no offense but it kinda sounds like outdoorsman3's girlfreind


what the hell are you talking about?? and just because you say no offence dosent make it right..


----------



## MTranberg

15 inch brook trout


----------



## outdoorkid1

MTranberg said:


> 15 inch brook trout


Nice fish



outdoorsman3 said:


> what the hell are you talking about?? and just because you say no offence dosent make it right..


Oh, so you don't have a girlfreind.


----------



## bow hunter11

hey guys you can make names up for your teams. Outdoorkid1 and mine is called the catfish murderors.


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> Oh, so you don't have a girlfreind.


:zip: I won't tell anybody. :grin::jksign: JK JK JK


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Oh, so you don't have a girlfreind.


I do have a girl friend, the kid doesnt need to talk about my girlfriend. I just used it in a ban so now he doesnt need to use it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I do have a girl friend, the kid doesnt need to talk about my girlfriend. I just used it in a ban so now he doesnt need to use it.


Ok, You brought it up first though lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

yeah, but I dont see why you guys dont believe that I have a girl friend.. its not like I am a mutant that no girl will ever like me, but this aint the spot to talk about it, so need a bow, just drop it. and I will to.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

outdoorsman3 said:


> no cell phone?


No, I leave my cell phone in the truck...Makes it harder for the wife to call me and also you can't drop it in the water if you don't have it on you...I have killed 3 or 4 phones now because they fell into the water out of my bag, or my pocket, or I just flat out dropped em.


----------



## need-a-bow

fine. Ill drop it


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> No, I leave my cell phone in the truck...Makes it harder for the wife to call me and also you can't drop it in the water if you don't have it on you...I have killed 3 or 4 phones now because they fell into the water out of my bag, or my pocket, or I just flat out dropped em.


ohh alright haha. and thanks nab


----------



## bow hunter11

I have only ruined one fone and that is because i went swimming and i forgot it in my pocket


----------



## need-a-bow

I use my old phone(those nokias with flashlights) as an improvised football during lunch. Broke the screen but the light still works


----------



## outdoorsman3

I have a g'zone so it is waterproof. lol I might go fishing right now...


----------



## arhoythunter

Wish I could but closest spot is the place where all the local crackheads go and smoke their pot!! And I ain't going down there!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Wish I could but closest spot is the place where all the local crackheads go and smoke their pot!! And I ain't going down there!!!


Just bring your 357 mag pistol when you go and they won't bother you, lol


----------



## arhoythunter

Dad won't let me have a pistol! Talken bout strict!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

arhoythunter said:


> Dad won't let me have a pistol! Talken bout strict!!


20ga?


----------



## arhoythunter

Kicks like a mule and it's only a single shot


----------



## N7709K

just put some tinfoil around for them to look at and your good to go


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

16 in






22 in.






16in.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

the lgm is 22 and sm is 16


----------



## outdoorkid1

When you post your fish please post what team your on.


----------



## outdoorkid1

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> View attachment 1075481
> 16 in
> View attachment 1075480
> 22 in.
> View attachment 1075482
> 16in.


What team are you on? I can't find you. Did you sign up? If not you can play, but your going to have to be on a team by yourself because we don't have another person to be on a team with you.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> When you post your fish please post what team your on.


And also when you post a pic put how many inches the fish was.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> And also when you post a pic put how many inches the fish was.


Well you would have to do that otherwise it wouldn't count for any points


----------



## outdoorsman3

i got a 15 inch crappie, a 18" bass and a 12" bass today, pics in a few mins...


----------



## outdoorsman3

crappie is about 14.5 actually, now looking at the picture. 








18inch 3 pounds








12" 1.5 lbs


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish. Next time put what team your on so its easier to keep track


----------



## outdoorsman3

ohh sorry, i forgot lol


----------



## bow hunter11

how is the second bass 18 inches when it says 16 in


----------



## outdoorsman3

ohh, I guess I read that wrong, change it to 16, my badd


----------



## MAbowhunter11

team 4

26inch american shad


----------



## outdoorsman3

doin work on team 4!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

outdoorkid1 said:


> When you post your fish please post what team your on.


i have no idea but i remember signing up. i can be a solo man team i fish everyday almost.


----------



## outdoorkid1

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i have no idea but i remember signing up. i can be a solo man team i fish everyday almost.


Ok. You will be team 11. You will be on a team by yourself since there is no one else to be on your team.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

At first thought she was a little small to put on here. Buutt, o well haha. Right at 16 in.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Please don't forget to put what team your on. Thanks


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I don't even know what effin team I am on...Did you guys draw teams or did you pick teams?


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ya, I checked and your on team 9. Here is the link to the teams http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1491131 and here is a link to the rules http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481564


----------



## MTranberg

team 5 






14 inch brook trout 






14 inch brook trout 






14.5 inch brook trout


----------



## outdoorkid1

MTranberg said:


> team 5
> View attachment 1076244
> 14 inch brook trout
> View attachment 1076245
> 14 inch brook trout
> View attachment 1076246
> 14.5 inch brook trout


Nice fish and thanks for posting what team your on. Fish wern't biting at all for me today.


----------



## bow hunter11

Nice fish when ever i go fishing for brook trout i always catch little guys


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ya, those are some really nice ones


----------



## MTranberg

bow hunter11 said:


> Nice fish when ever i go fishing for brook trout i always catch little guys


 Ya we catch the little ones we just don't post em on here, plus were pretty lucky to fish in a great area.


----------



## jaho

3 bass. 2 16 inches and one 15 inches. Team 7


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish and thanks for posting what team your on


----------



## bow hunter11

jaho said:


> 3 bass. 2 16 inches and one 15 inches. Team 7


those are nice fish


----------



## bow hunter11

17 in team1


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish, Were was that at?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

outdoorkid1 said:


> Please don't forget to put what team your on. Thanks


I couldnt find what team I was on last night. I didnt forget.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

jaho said:


> 3 bass. 2 16 inches and one 15 inches. Team 7


Those are some nice fish man. You sure they are only 16 and 15 inches long though??


----------



## outdoorkid1

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Those are some nice fish man. You sure they are only 16 and 15 inches long though??


He's holden them out in front to make them look bigger like all great fisherman do. :teeth:


----------



## outdoorkid1

.22outdoorsmen said:


> I couldnt find what team I was on last night. I didnt forget.


These are the teams http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1491131


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

team 11 






20 inch smallmouth


----------



## jaho

Thanks, they actually were decent fish. one was 5.2lbs and the other two were right at 4lbs. When i measured them i kind of did a real quick measure so they were somewhat close to what i posted them at.


.22outdoorsmen said:


> Those are some nice fish man. You sure they are only 16 and 15 inches long though??


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Man the weather here in the NE is sucking right now. I haven't had a nice day to fish since the last time I was out. Saturday its on fellas! Largemouth city is calling my name and I am taking pictures of every one over 12" that I catch!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Man the weather here in the NE is sucking right now. I haven't had a nice day to fish since the last time I was out. Saturday its on fellas! Largemouth city is calling my name and I am taking pictures of every one over 12" that I catch!


weather sucks here too. but thats what a rain coat is for.


----------



## outdoorsman3

went out fishin again tonight, caught an 11" crappie and a 10" bass, I am not going to submit them tho, very small.


----------



## bow hunter11

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Man the weather here in the NE is sucking right now. I haven't had a nice day to fish since the last time I was out. Saturday its on fellas! Largemouth city is calling my name and I am taking pictures of every one over 12" that I catch!


the weather has been suckin in ne now. i havnt caught a fish since today for a long time.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Went out tonight and cought 5, but they were all smaller than my one from last night.


----------



## bow hunter11

My dad didnt know how to use the camera on my phone.









caught two big blues today. One was 13 lbs and he was 36 inches. The other one was 9.5 lbs. and he was 32 inches.


----------



## outdoorsman3

nice cats, did you kill them with that big rock? lol


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice cats, did you kill them with that big rock? lol


ya i had a hoe but that wouldnt kill them so i went and found a rock and smashed them with that. :tongue:


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> ya i had a hoe but that wouldnt kill them so i went and found a rock and smashed them with that. :tongue:


******* style :shade:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> ******* style :shade:


i wanted to use m .22 but my dad wouldnt let me.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> i wanted to use m .22 but my dad wouldnt let me.


:lol3:


----------



## Nockhuntin88

bow hunter11 said:


> i wanted to use m .22 but my dad wouldnt let me.


Captain overkill...haha

Stick them at the base of their skull with a knife and sever their spinal cord, that does the job real good too. Or stab them in the brain with a screwdriver...Either way works too.


----------



## arhoythunter

Or just skin em alive


----------



## outdoorsman3

or just run it over with a truck..


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Well since we are going overkill with it, why not just sushi the crap out of it with a ninja knife and eat some raw catfish with seaweed!

Bwahaha...I was going to go out this morning and go catch some largies, but I got called into work early...I am a sucker....Especially for overtime. Tomorrow it is supposed to be nice out, I will be out in the morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## bow hunter11

If i use my knife to kill i would dull the he(( out of it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am maybe goin out again tonight, going after some catties.


----------



## bow hunter11

Good luck i sat out for three hours and did not get a single bite today.


----------



## outdoorsman3

ouch.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Ouch indeed. I had a buddy of mine go out to our spot today and he caught 3 largies. Not too productive, but he uses different baits and tactics than I do. I normally catch more fish than he does.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Went out today, we have a cold front pushing in...Along with some more rain from the sounds of it. Fishing was miserable. The bass were just barely nipping at the bate half the time. I missed 3 with a TRAILER HOOK on my spinnerbait. Even slow rolling it, they weren't hitting it hard enough to catch em. We ended up catching 3 1lb fish all together...Not a very good day.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I caught a 4 and 8 pound catties today.


----------



## outdoorkid1

The fish havn't been biting in the creek all week. I've went out every day trying to get them but have only caught 3 about the size of my hand all week.


----------



## outdoorsman3

8 pounds. 25"








4 pounds.22"


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> 8 pounds. 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pounds.22"


Don't forget to post what team your on. Nice fish, but are you sure that one was 8 lbs? My freind caught one yesturday that was 24" and was as fat as could be and it only weighed 4.95lbs. Idk:dontknow: maby my scales off.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> The fish havn't been biting in the creek all week. I've went out every day trying to get them but have only caught 3 about the size of my hand all week.


they havnt been bitting very good for me either. i went out trying to catch some bullheads for 45 minutes and didnt get a nibble


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> they havnt been bitting very good for me either. i went out trying to catch some bullheads for 45 minutes and didnt get a nibble


maby there in the SPAWN time when they don't bite. I've heard you'll have the worst week of fishing during it, but the best week of fishing after it.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I am waiting for the bass to get off of their beds. Every fish I spot fished on today was on a bed and wouldn't even look at my secret bait...


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I am waiting for the bass to get off of their beds. Every fish I spot fished on today was on a bed and wouldn't even look at my *secret bait*...


and the secret bait is.....


----------



## Nockhuntin88

senkos...n yum dingers...


----------



## outdoorkid1

good to know, but i've had good luck with powerbait


----------



## Nockhuntin88

maybe for catties....i use cut bait for them...


----------



## outdoorkid1

No for the cats I use, cut bluegill,cut bullheads, live minnows,live bullheads, shrimp, crawdads, bacon, worms, and secret 7 stink bait. I use the powerbait for bass. Usually rigging texas rigs for bass. seems to work well for me. I've tried that powerbait and stuff for catfish and let me tell you it don't work. Any of the things that i've listed above are some of the best catfish baits i've ever used.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Don't forget to post what team your on. Nice fish, but are you sure that one was 8 lbs? My freind caught one yesturday that was 24" and was as fat as could be and it only weighed 4.95lbs. Idk:dontknow: maby my scales off.


yep, 8 pounds, no foolin. I caught it on my bass baitcaster. my new quantum accurist :wink:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> No for the cats I use, cut bluegill,cut bullheads, live minnows,live bullheads, shrimp, crawdads, bacon, worms, and secret 7 stink bait. I use the powerbait for bass. Usually rigging texas rigs for bass. seems to work well for me. I've tried that powerbait and stuff for catfish and let me tell you it don't work. Any of the things that i've listed above are some of the best catfish baits i've ever used.


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I use stink cheese. blood formula to be exact :wink: I have made like 10 bucks off that stuff because all the city slickers think it smells so bad so people give me 1 dollar bets that I can not take a 10 second wiff of it, I think it smells good tho.. lol


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I use stink cheese. blood formula to be exact :wink: I have made like 10 bucks off that stuff because all the city slickers think it smells so bad so people give me 1 dollar bets that I can not take a 10 second wiff of it, I think it smells good tho.. lol


Try the secret 7 and sudden impact baits. The absolute best stink bait ever made. And i've tried just about all of them. Sonny's, docs, hog wild, primos, wicked sticky, catfish charlie, powerbait, magic bait, I could go on for ever but secret 7 and sudden impact are hands down the best.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

outdoorkid1 said:


> Try the secret 7 and sudden impact baits. The absolute best stink bait ever made. And i've tried just about all of them. Sonny's, docs, hog wild, primos, wicked sticky, catfish charlie, powerbait, magic bait, I could go on for ever but secret 7 and sudden impact are hands down the best.


I am getting some of this to try on the susquehanna this summer. We catch big bullheads up here...30-40lbs isn't uncommon!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nockhuntin88 said:


> We catch big bullheads up here...30-40lbs isn't uncommon!


30-40lb bullheads, lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

a 40 pound bullhead? really. I would like to see a picture of that.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I thought a 12" bullhead was big


----------



## outdoorkid1

I think he means flathead


----------



## outdoorsman3

yeah... lol. I have caughten a 14.5 inch, thats the biggest.


----------



## bow hunter11

i caught a 14.5 inch bullhead also and i caught a 9.125 inch sunfish.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> i caught a 14.5 inch bullhead also and i caught a 9.125 inch sunfish.


pics?


----------



## bow hunter11

those were lat year rememer i told you i caught the bullhead in that one lake by the hog barns and the sunfish underneath the bridge


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Yes...flathead....To many dang heads to name with catfish....

We catch some big channel cats out here too. I caught one last year about 12 pounds. Had pictures of it...I will see if I can find em.


----------



## bow hunter11

When me and my friend were running setlines we caught a 11 pound channel on shrimp


----------



## outdoorsman3

I caught a 16 pound channel.. got my picture in the Illinois game and fish magizine, doin work..


----------



## bow hunter11

Dang 16 ive only caught two fish bigger than that and they were flatheads and were on setlines


----------



## outdoorkid1

Its no doubt that good fisherman catch bigger fish, but just because your an excellent fisherman doesn't mean that you catch big fish all the time. It doesn't matter how good you are, if your the best in the world you can't decide how big of fish your going to catch.


----------



## bow hunter11

ya but when you have a mile of platte river land like i do now i should be catchin the biggins or else there not here yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I caught the 16 pounder when i was 6. lol it was in the pouring rain.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I have like 7 miles of shell creek to fish on but you don't see me crankin in any 20lbers. Its all in the area you fish in. Chances are the bigger the river the bigger the fish.


----------



## bow hunter11

i know you should see ernst's land. When my brother was like 18 he took me checking setlines and i was like 4 or something he had a 50 pound flathead on and when he went to pull it in i started screaming because it was huge. The thing got off of the setline and i got a whoopingf for not listening to what he told me.


----------



## outdoorkid1

lol, my uncle had a 60lber on his setline out in front of petersons cabin 2 years ago. Cliff had a video of it coming out of the water and breaking the hook.


----------



## bow hunter11

i wouldve been so mad if that happened to me. Just like that 25-30 lb turtle i had on the line.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Shoulda jumped in after it. that 60lbers probably still there and now he's gonna be the new platte river record! btw what is it?


----------



## outdoorsman3

I have never done a setline. I dont eat fish tho.


----------



## bow hunter11

what do you mean by btw what is it? if your talking about the turtle it was a snapper


----------



## N7709K

not that they are freshwater by anymeans.. but if you wanna see a big fish, take a look at some 400lb halibut. biggest ones i've seen have been just shy of that and they are 8ft long, 2ft thick and just look mean


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have never done a setline. I dont eat fish tho.


you dont eat fish? or done a setline? Boy your missing out on a alot of fun on the setlines. You catch them big suns of a guns and it is a fight but hopefully you have a net because it isnt that far out from the bank the line isnt


----------



## bow hunter11

N7709K said:


> not that they are freshwater by anymeans.. but if you wanna see a big fish, take a look at some 400lb halibut. biggest ones i've seen have been just shy of that and they are 8ft long, 2ft thick and just look mean


When my brother was fishing for them a friend on the boat caught a 570 pounder


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> what do you mean by btw what is it? if your talking about the turtle it was a snapper


what is the platte river record catfish? is what i ment


----------



## bow hunter11

for channel or flathead


----------



## outdoorkid1

both


----------



## bow hunter11

channel is like 40 pouns and flathead is like 62 pounds


----------



## outdoorkid1

channel is 40 lbs! the record in Nebraska is like 46lbs out of merrit reservoir


----------



## bow hunter11

ya so


----------



## outdoorkid1

ya so thats a big one


----------



## bow hunter11

The record for blue, channel, and flathead are: flathead is 80 pounds, channel is 41pounds 9 ounces and the blue is 100 pounds 8 ounces


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> The record for blue, channel, and flathead are: flathead is 80 pounds, channel is 41pounds 9 ounces and the blue is 100 pounds 8 ounces


for where?


----------



## bow hunter11

river


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nebraska or the platte river because I know the 100lb blue was caught either in merrit resovior or lake mcconaughy. and the flathead was caught at tail race by columbus and the channel was merrit resivoir.


----------



## bow hunter11

it said it was in the platte river in the sighht i went on


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> it said it was in the platte river in the sighht i went on


they must be smoking something. Post a link


----------



## bow hunter11

http://twoforks.net/fishing.htm
i read it through and it says nebraska records


----------



## outdoorkid1

ya thats state record


----------



## bow hunter11

then find the platte river records


----------



## outdoorkid1

idk were there at


----------



## bow hunter11

well i cant find em


----------



## outdoorkid1

I can't find them either


----------



## bow hunter11

they dont have them


----------



## MAbowhunter11

lets see if i can find a picture on the 422lb blue fin tuna i landed last year that fetched me a little over 15 grand. landed on 40 power pro braid


----------



## outdoorsman3

you got 15 grand for the fish??


----------



## outdoorkid1

MAbowhunter11 said:


> lets see if i can find a picture on the 422lb blue fin tuna i landed last year that fetched me a little over 15 grand. landed on 40 power pro braid



:bs: j/k I would like to see a pic though


----------



## bow hunter11

MAbowhunter11 said:


> lets see if i can find a picture on the 422lb blue fin tuna i landed last year that fetched me a little over 15 grand. landed on 40 power pro braid


:bs:


----------



## outdoorsman3

dont call bs on him yet.. its only BS if there is no pictures. thats my rule.


----------



## outdoorkid1

and there is no pictures so your point is.....


----------



## outdoorsman3

MAbowhunter11 said:


> lets see if i can find a picture on the 422lb blue fin tuna i landed last year that fetched me a little over 15 grand. landed on 40 power pro braid


read it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

but he hasn't showed it yet so for now its BS. O, and by the way I just caught a 50lb bass let me see if I can find a picture, :lol3:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> but he hasn't showed it yet so for now its BS. O, and by the way I just caught a 50lb bass let me see if I can find a picture, :lol3:


well i just caught an 250 pound channel catfish ill see if i can get a pic of it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

cmon now.. dont mock him that much..


----------



## wolfeman

ill have some northern on in couple of days just havent put them all into my computer


----------



## wolfeman

the first one is 26.5" second is 29"

team 6


----------



## outdoorsman3

people should put there team in the sig. It might help the guys out if we forget to put team name.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ya, it would help if everyone put there team in there signiture. Nice fish wolfeman and thanks for putting what team your on.


----------



## bow hunter11

ya that is what i do in what team i am in


----------



## outdoorkid1

So far for Team 1 they are in the lead for Large mouth bass with 55.5" and 4 fish. team 1 is in the lead for channel catfish with 60" and 3 fish. Team 1 is in the lead for blue catfish with 68" and 2 fish. team 4 is in the lead for crappie with 14.5" and 1 fish. team 4 is in the lead with american shad with 26" and 1 fish. Team 6 is in the lead for northern pike with 55.5" and 2 fish. And team 11 is in the lead for small mouth bass with a total of 36" and 2 fish. Great job everyone and keep up the good work!


----------



## bow hunter11

woo hoo team 1 lets keep up the work outdoorkid1


----------



## bow hunter11

what about brook trout


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> what about brook trout


Sorry forgot 57.5" and 4 fish for team 5!



bow hunter11 said:


> woo hoo team 1 lets keep up the work outdoorkid1


you better be doing all the other fish, because All I can fish for is catfish in my creek.


----------



## outdoorsman3

we got some more shad and some brook trout, well Nick does.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Sorry forgot 57.5" and 4 fish for team 5!
> 
> 
> 
> you better be doing all the other fish, because All I can fish for is catfish in my creek.


i am doiing all of the other fish you need to do some to. Ill have to have ypou over so we can fish.


----------



## outdoorkid1

All there is in this creek is catfish and maby I will be able to talk my dad into going out on the boat next week to catch some walleyes.


----------



## MAbowhunter11

a 400 plus pound tuna is very easy to catch in maine waters during the fall. ad you may or may not know that blue fin tuna fetches top dollar in japan's tuna markets. 15 grand is easy to retrieve with a right japaniese tuna dealer


----------



## MAbowhunter11

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28503702/ns/world_news-weird_news/t/premium-tuna-fetches-auction/

here is a blue fin tuna that was sold for 100,000 and only weighed 282lb


----------



## MTranberg

will have more trout pics up later, haven't had much time with all the school work and fishing


----------



## outdoorkid1

MAbowhunter11 said:


> a 400 plus pound tuna is very easy to catch in maine waters during the fall. ad you may or may not know that blue fin tuna fetches top dollar in japan's tuna markets. 15 grand is easy to retrieve with a right japaniese tuna dealer


I guess i'll have to go into the tuna catching business.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> I guess i'll have to go into the tuna catching business.


i know me too


----------



## outdoorsman3

I think it costs a ton of money just to get on one of those boats tho. and it is a hit/miss if you even catch a 200 pounder.


----------



## bow hunter11

31 inch flatty


----------



## outdoorsman3

I caught a 16.5 inch crappie tonight!! pics up in a few!!!!!!!! the thing is a brute.


----------



## bow hunter11

Where do you catch these big crappies at?


----------



## outdoorsman3

I have my own pond.


----------



## outdoorsman3

here she is boys...


----------



## bow hunter11

thats a big one


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> thats a big one


TWSS!! jk, thanks! I thought it was a big ol' bass


----------



## bow hunter11

i can c how u thought it was a big bass.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> i can c how u thought it was a big bass.


haha yeah, and it was on an ultra lite rod.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I need to come to your pond


----------



## bow hunter11

Josh we need to find out what town he lives in and go sein his pond.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I would love for you guys to come out to Illinois!!!


----------



## need-a-bow

Ill go:wink:lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

maybe haha.


----------



## bow hunter11

27 in channel


----------



## bow hunter11

21 in drum


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish. The rivers so high that all the fish from shell creek and lost creek swam down into it. No fish for me :sad:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Nice fish. The rivers so high that all the fish from shell creek and lost creek swam down into it. No fish for me :sad:


sux for u


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> sux for u


Ya, but I talked to my grandma and she took me out today and I caught 6 big carp and 3 keeper bass. I will post some pictures when I get home.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Was out yesterday breaking in my new bait caster, caught 3 nice largemouth and my camera was dead...My wife gave me dead batteries in the camera. My cell phone is junk and I can't get the pictures off of it...I am going to just buy new rechargeables for the camera and hide them so WHEN I need them I can use them. 

Anyway, they were all pretty small but were very colorful. Beautiful fish. They are just coming off the spawn here, so the bite is slow. I am thinking after this storm blows over it should be nice out, and the fish should be biting better. I have tuesday and wednesday off again, I will go catch some more and bring pictures back for proof/points...

Take it easy all...


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Was out yesterday breaking in my new bait caster, caught 3 nice largemouth and my camera was dead...My wife gave me dead batteries in the camera. My cell phone is junk and I can't get the pictures off of it...I am going to just buy new rechargeables for the camera and hide them so WHEN I need them I can use them.
> 
> Anyway, they were all pretty small but were very colorful. Beautiful fish. They are just coming off the spawn here, so the bite is slow. I am thinking after this storm blows over it should be nice out, and the fish should be biting better. I have tuesday and wednesday off again, I will go catch some more and bring pictures back for proof/points...
> 
> Take it easy all...


are you under 18? or 21 what ever the hell the limit is?


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you under 18? or 21 what ever the hell the limit is?


we didn't have just a youth contest. We had a few people over 18 but who cares


----------



## outdoorkid1

first 4 carp are 25" 26" 21" and 18"

Bass are 17" 15" 14"


last 2 carp are 26" and 25" and weighed 7 1/2lbs each


----------



## outdoorsman3

nice fish, you use corn?


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice fish, you use corn?


No, worms. The creeks were flooding into a pond in town and the carp were all over were the water was running in it. Them fish were every were. There was some nice ones in there too. 12-15lbs but I couldn't catch them.


----------



## outdoorsman3

ohh nice. I would have been bowfishin them.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh nice. I would have been bowfishin them.


I know I could have gotten about 50 of them if I was bowfishin, but I don't have a bowfishin set up for my recurve yet.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> I know I could have gotten about 50 of them if I was bowfishin, but I don't have a bowfishin set up for my recurve yet.


Where did you catch them? carp lake?


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> Where did you catch them? carp lake?


*private* lake


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> *private* lake


That so looks like carp lake, and i went out yesterday and caught all of those carp. There were at least 500 of them in the pasture because the pond was overflowing.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> That so looks like carp lake, and i went out yesterday and caught all of those carp. There were at least 500 of them in the pasture because the pond was overflowing.


It isn't carp lake, but I saw were your talking about and there were about a billion of them. I need to go to scheels and get a bow fishing set up for my recurve.


----------



## bow hunter11

Dude i was at shonkas sandpit for the fish yesterday.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you under 18? or 21 what ever the hell the limit is?


Hey this was initially started as a regular thread, and it then got moved to the young archers thread...I wanted in so I signed up...No body ever said anything about an age limit to me...If I am too old I will back out...But some of you young guys are kicking my butt anyway...


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Hey this was initially started as a regular thread, and it then got moved to the young archers thread...I wanted in so I signed up...No body ever said anything about an age limit to me...If I am too old I will back out...But some of you young guys are kicking my butt anyway...


I am not saying anything about it, it is not my contest, so I can not do anything, it dont matter to me.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Hey this was initially started as a regular thread, and it then got moved to the young archers thread...I wanted in so I signed up...No body ever said anything about an age limit to me...If I am too old I will back out...But some of you young guys are kicking my butt anyway...


There wa no age limit in this contest, and it never got moved, archerykid13 started it and then he had some people sign up and then he didn't want to do it so me and bow hunter11 took over. We just included the people from the previous sign up in this tournement. There was no age limit in this tournement any way because we wanted a little more people in the contest. So nockhuntin88, don't worry about it because there is no age limit.




bow hunter11 said:


> Dude i was at shonkas sandpit for the fish yesterday.


what about it


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> It isn't carp lake, but I saw were your talking about and there were about a billion of them. I need to go to scheels and get a bow fishing set up for my recurve.


you put you saw where i was but i wasnt there where ever you were talking about


----------



## outdoorkid1

Well theres more than 1 place then because there was a bunch out in a cornfield by the park in town And then you said you were out by shonkas and they were out there so thats 2 different spots


----------



## bow hunter11

I also saw a nother place where they were and that was north east of lake soccoro.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I that the lake down by the river were david lives? If so that was the one I saw, but it was north west.


----------



## bow hunter11

no it was south of horejsis feild on the west side just past the road, and what are the scores for the fish lengths now?


----------



## outdoorkid1

It was north and a little west of the lake soccoro and it was south of the golf course.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> what are the scores for the fish lengths now?


The same as before, but we are winning in drum, flathed and carp also


----------



## bitelybowhunter

well this website wont let me post pics so its pointless to tell u guys what i caught today


----------



## N7709K

got out fishing today for bass opener... started slow but pounded the fish as the day warmed up.. ended up catchin 9 and lost a few at the boat and missed a ton of fish


----------



## outdoorkid1

N7709K said:


> got out fishing today for bass opener... started slow but pounded the fish as the day warmed up.. ended up catchin 9 and lost a few at the boat and missed a ton of fish


you have some pictures for us? or were they not big enough


----------



## outdoorkid1

bitelybowhunter said:


> well this website wont let me post pics so its pointless to tell u guys what i caught today


This might help you http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1320282


----------



## bitelybowhunter

thanks i will try again next time but i had no use for the pictures after i took them and they wouldnt upload so i deleted them becuz they were on my uncles phone


----------



## outdoorkid1

bitelybowhunter said:


> thanks i will try again next time but i had no use for the pictures after i took them and they wouldnt upload so i deleted them becuz they were on my uncles phone


OK, catch some big ones next time and don't delete the pictures.


----------



## N7709K

Nah no pics, some were small some were ok... nothin too decent, but we covered a lot of water prefishin.... water temps were down too so the fish weren't very active in the morning until the sun came up and started bakin the water


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> Nah no pics, some were small some were ok... nothin too decent, but we covered a lot of water prefishin.... water temps were down too so the fish weren't very active in the morning until the sun came up and started bakin the water


that is my one reason I am not going to MN as an adult, the water temps stay to low to late! I am goin to IOWA!


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> that is my one reason I am not going to MN as an adult, the water temps stay to low to late! I am goin to IOWA!


My family takes vacations to minnesota to fish all the time. Usually thats when we catch the most and the biggest fish. Minnesota is one of the top fishing states in the US. We have had great luck fishing there.


----------



## bow hunter11

17 and a half inch drum, and a 31 inch blue catfish


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish! Go team 1 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bow hunter11

Ya, i set my pole out and tie it down then check on it every half an hour. Last nite when i checked it the drum had the pole nearly in the water, but i managed to get him so i cut him up and have him on some poles now with it's meat.


----------



## N7709K

outdoorsman3 said:


> that is my one reason I am not going to MN as an adult, the water temps stay to low to late! I am goin to IOWA!


no they don't.. last year the water temps were up fast, this year is just late.... mn has some big fish


----------



## arhoythunter

Finally got my bike fixed. Now just got to wait till schools out (June 8 or so) and then me and my buddy's gonna hang out around the oxbow lakes and creeks a couple days a week.


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> no they don't.. last year the water temps were up fast, this year is just late.... mn has some big fish


yeah, I am gonna live in northern Iowa so I have the best of MN and the best of Wisconson fishing.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I have monday, thru thursday off of work. It is supposed to be nice out and the fish should be off the spawn by now. I am going to hopefully go catch me some fish this week. 

I have good luck in the mornings and evenings for bass. I fish for panfish and crappie during the day. On top of that, we can swim near where we fish, so it should be a good week.

Good luck to you all and have fun. I am GOING to get pictures this time, I am making that a priority.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I am GOING to get pictures this time, I am making that a priority.


 I would make catching fish your priority :wink:


----------



## Nockhuntin88

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would make catching fish your priority :wink:


That just comes naturally. It is all in being prepared. I would much rather be well prepared, and not catch any fish, then be ill prepared, catch fish, but be dissapointed that I didn't have all the gear I actually needed.

I know it is backwards, but I found that the better prepared you are, the better your chances of catching fish are. I am usually always prepared, and a camera is part of being prepared. Which is MY first priority.

Like I said, it all comes natural. Preparedness leads to success. 

BTW I caught my first large mouth bass on a pig and jig or a bass jig with a trailer on it...Boy was that an awesome catch!

I barely felt the pick up, but boy did he eat that thing, and I set the hook on him DEEP and he was on the bottom of the lake...Boy that was a fight getting him up off the bottom!

He was a smaller fish...probably 2 lbs if that, but he faught like a 5 pounder!

God I love bass fishing!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Oh yea, also I forgot to mention.

When you put the catching the fish part above the having fun part, it isn't fun anymore. Sure, I get a little sour when I don't catch fish, but I enjoy being in the outdoors and just being there int he moment. Fish or no fish, I would much rather be fishing than working!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Oh yea, also I forgot to mention.
> 
> When you put the catching the fish part above the having fun part, it isn't fun anymore. Sure, I get a little sour when I don't catch fish, but I enjoy being in the outdoors and just being there int he moment. Fish or no fish, I would much rather be fishing than working!


or cleaning :thumbs_do. I also enjoy hittin the pond after a day of school. it clears your mind of everything that happened during the day, I feel the same way with golf. I am hittin the lake tomorrow hopefully catchin a biggin.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

outdoorsman3 said:


> or cleaning :thumbs_do. I also enjoy hittin the pond after a day of school. It clears your mind of everything that happened during the day,


 *amen!*


----------



## arhoythunter

Are the limits per person or per team?


----------



## bow hunter11

only 10 fish of a certan species per team


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Are the limits per person or per team?





bow hunter11 said:


> only 10 fish of a certan species per team


x2. the limit is only 10 fish per species and per team


----------



## outdoorsman3

you guys are gonna be shocked with the amount and size of channel cats I caught today.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> you guys are gonna be shocked with the amount and size of channel cats I caught today.


umm. 500-600lbs :dontknow: 



lets see some pics of these bad boys.


----------



## outdoorsman3

10 pounds 27"








10 pounds 26"








15 pounds 34" (my biggest channel cat daddy to date)








11 pounds 29"


----------



## outdoorkid1

Very nice fish. Sure beats the 14 incher I caught this morning. :BangHead: Was it out of a pond or a river? and also what bait were you using?:set1_thinking:


----------



## outdoorsman3

haha thanks! I caught 6. but I did not realize my phone was full, so it didnt save 2 more 10 pounders :angry: Well I got a ton of rain last night, like 3 inches, so this field flooded and created a raging river, the raging river flooded into the pond, I told my self "I know there are worms and other food flowing into that river..:set1_thinking: So I casted my freshly picked worms into the channel of rushing river, It took anywhere from 10 seconds to 8 mins to get a bite.. yes, 10 seconds, a 12 pounder grabbed hold the second I laid my pole down.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Man that sounds like fun. It seems that you really catch them big ones when theres overflowing water coming into the lake.


----------



## outdoorsman3

yeah haha, I let some random dude in my spot with one of my crawlers, he had a 300 dollar st croix bass rod, He caught a 12 pounder.. then his pole snapped in half.. WHOOPS!


----------



## outdoorkid1

:lol3: its not how much your gear cost its the quality. And the quality of that rod isn't very good (get an ugly stick)


----------



## Rory/MO

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3: its not how much your gear cost its the quality. And the quality of that rod isn't very good (get an ugly stick)



St. Croixs aren't quality?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

i caught a 15in. saugeye yesterday but forgot pic.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rory/MO said:


> St. Croixs aren't quality?


well if it broke it must not be very good quality, don't you think?


----------



## outdoorkid1

26" 6.15lbs blue cat


----------



## need-a-bow

I love ugly sticks since Ive never broken one and Ive broken a few rods in my day.the comercials arent far from the truth


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> I love ugly sticks since Ive never broken one and Ive broken a few rods in my day.the comercials arent far from the truth


x2. The best rod made IMO


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3: its not how much your gear cost its the quality. And the quality of that rod isn't very good (get an ugly stick)


St Croixs are the best rod makers ever, the reason it broke is it was a 7 foot light fast rod, and it was the guys fault, he treid to hold the fish up on the pole..


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> 26" 6.15lbs blue cat


wow... you sure do have a nice atmosphere out there... Illinois sucks!


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> wow... you sure do have a nice atmosphere out there... Illinois sucks!


ohhh ya. In the rural areas of Nebraska is some beautiful land. I have some great pictures of the rolling hills and of the creek bottom.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Heres some pictures from around here and were I fish.


----------



## N7709K

more or less all rods will work, but some are better than others.. everyone like diff brands and setups


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> 26" 6.15lbs blue cat


Did you catch him in the creek, and what did you use for bait?


----------



## bow hunter11

32 and a half inch blue


----------



## Rory/MO

outdoorkid1 said:


> well if it broke it must not be very good quality, don't you think?


You think Ugly Sticks are great quality, I can't count on one hand how many I've broken and seen broken. Just because they were broke don't mean they're bad quality. All of the times I saw them break happened to be user error.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Rory/MO said:


> You think Ugly Sticks are great quality, I can't count on one hand how many I've broken and seen broken. Just because they were broke don't mean they're bad quality. All of the times I saw them break happened to be user error.


the only reason I use ugly sticks is when I go on canoe trips, cause stepping on a 30 dollar rod doesnt really matter, but stepping on a 110 dollar St Croix just sucks!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

here is my only ugly stick, I did not want to buy a 150-200 dollar muskie rod, this worked just fine..


----------



## outdoorkid1

exactly. I use ugly sticks because they are $20 A rod and they are the best I've ever used.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> Did you catch him in the creek, and what did you use for bait?


I caught him in a drainage going into the creek. He was probably chasing bullheads or something. was just using worms and a little hook because I was trying to get bullheads,


----------



## need-a-bow

Mybe I get lucky because Ive caught a few 15+lbs blue cats and a few 15+lbs channels in IL. some where at starved rock and some near schuanburg


outdoorsman3 said:


> wow... you sure do have a nice atmosphere out there... Illinois sucks!


----------



## outdoorsman3

I have never caught any other kind of cat daddy beside channel. I dont really have a river close by that holds those fish.


----------



## outdoorsman3

haha guys, in my picture 3, the big cat fish, look how burnt my forearm is, it got 2 times worse, I am suffering from that burn as I type, also my whole torso is fried because I like to take my shirt off.. haha :help::help:


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have never caught any other kind of cat daddy beside channel. I dont really have a river close by that holds those fish.


In the platte river here in Nebraska we catch Channel, Blue cat, and flathead catfish. Sometimes the blue and flathead catfish will find there way up to my fishing hole and they don't last long once they get there. :RockOn:


----------



## outdoorsman3

haha, I cant wait for a huge flood, cause the carp swim up the flood, then get land locked, I shoot em up with my bow then!


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha, I cant wait for a huge flood, cause the carp swim up the flood, then get land locked, I shoot em up with my bow then!


sounds like fun. I need to get my recurve set up for bow fishing.


----------



## arhoythunter

Snakes and turtles count 2 right?


----------



## arhoythunter

Okay guys I'm not gonna lie I caught a 6.5 inch minnow today!


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Snakes and turtles count 2 right?


 I'm going to say no on the snakes because there not considered a fish and I really doubt anyone catches snakes on a fishing pole because some use them for bait. And the turtle I'm also going to say no because they arn't really a fish either, But I guess if other people want to have them in the contest we can.


arhoythunter said:


> Okay guys I'm not gonna lie I caught a 6.5 inch minnow today!


it sounds like a shiner or a shad to me. Lets see some pics of this and we will see what it is.


----------



## arhoythunter

[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]
Looks like a bass but I think that's just water and eats in it.


----------



## arhoythunter

I meant what's in it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I think thats a shiner,BTW I love your fish ruler "*Legal inches for Honest fisherman*"


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

arhoythunter said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Looks like a bass but I think that's just water and eats in it.


that there is a creek chub


----------



## arhoythunter

Okay that had no clue wat it was. Grandpa told me it was a minnow


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Headin to Iowa tomorrow to fish for 3 days straight. Hope I'll catch some big ones.


----------



## outdoorkid1

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Headin to Iowa tomorrow to fish for 3 days straight. Hope I'll catch some big ones.


Don't forget the camera


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> BTW I love your fish ruler "*Legal inches for Honest fisherman*"



Its actually a knife. One side of the ruler is the handle and the other is the sheath.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

outdoorkid1 said:


> Don't forget the camera


Brought the video camera to...if I get some good fotage I'll post it.


----------



## bow hunter11

30 in 8.10# blue catfish


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish, but I hate the hat. j/k


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> but I hate the hat


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## arhoythunter

That makes 3 of us


----------



## bow hunter11

you guys are jealous of my awesome hat and hair


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> you guys are jealous of my awesome hat and hair


oh and you need a hair cut


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> oh and you need a hair cut


no you do


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> no you do


I just had one like 2 weeks ago


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> I just had one like 2 weeks ago


so maybe you need to go bald.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> so maybe you need to go bald.


I don't think so.


----------



## outdoorsman3

hey... how bout you call each other up and talk about hair there...


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> hey... how bout you call each other up and talk about hair there...


Hey how about that would be no fun. Caught a 27 and 26 in channel catfish. Pics will be up either tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

got a few here boys...

All 2011 Fish....


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

couple more...


----------



## outdoorsman3

what team are you and and how many inches for each?


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> what team are you and and how many inches for each?


x2.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Don't know about no team. biggest bass is 20 inches while the one with me and my friend is 17 inches. one on ground is 16 inches all gills are 8-9" and not real big perch. Carp is 24". And the last bass is 18"


----------



## outdoorkid1

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Don't know about no team. biggest bass is 20 inches while the one with me and my friend is 17 inches. one on ground is 16 inches all gills are 8-9" and not real big perch. Carp is 24". And the last bass is 18"


You can be on team 11 with ohiobuckboy if you want


----------



## bow hunter11

27 and 26 in channels


----------



## outdoorkid1

nice fish. sooner or later them fish are gonna swim out of the river and into my creek and then I'll get them.


----------



## jbshunter

Ok I want to play also....somebody need an extra player on there team???? Will post some pictures when I get home.


----------



## outdoorkid1

jbshunter said:


> Ok I want to play also....somebody need an extra player on there team???? Will post some pictures when I get home.


umm. you will have to talk to ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8 to see who wants to be on whos team. I'm gonna say that you will have to be on a team by yourself because liv2hunt8 found it before you. All fish must be caught from may 15 through june 15. So you can't have any others from earlier this year.


----------



## jbshunter

Got it!!!!!! 15 May-15 Jun!!!!


----------



## need-a-bow

if you wait til the next one im gonna be joining and we can be on the same team


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

first ones 15in second is 17in for team 11


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> umm. you will have to talk to ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8 to see who wants to be on whos team. I'm gonna say that you will have to be on a team by yourself because liv2hunt8 found it before you. All fish must be caught from may 15 through june 15. So you can't have any others from earlier this year.


or the one who doesnt team up with someone could team up with need-a-bow


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I FAIL! I forgot my camera...again....and I have no way to upload pictures off of my phone to my computer....

But for off the record, I did catch about 8 large mouth bass in an hour and the smallest one was about 13" and 1.5 lbs....Biggest one was about 16-17" and about 2-2.5 pounds

These fish are just now getting off their beds because it is a spring fed quarry, the water temp is still in the mid to high 60's because of this. They are just now spawning and getting off of their beds.

The good news, they are starting to bite more and more every time I go out! Should be a good summer!


----------



## bow hunter11

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I FAIL! I forgot my camera...again....and I have no way to upload pictures off of my phone to my computer....
> 
> But for off the record, I did catch about 8 large mouth bass in an hour and the smallest one was about 13" and 1.5 lbs....Biggest one was about 16-17" and about 2-2.5 pounds
> 
> These fish are just now getting off their beds because it is a spring fed quarry, the water temp is still in the mid to high 60's because of this. They are just now spawning and getting off of their beds.
> 
> The good news, they are starting to bite more and more every time I go out! Should be a good summer!


buy a sd card and tyake a pic with your phone and then take it out and upload it to your computer. Thats what i do.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I FAIL! I forgot my camera...again....and I have no way to upload pictures off of my phone to my computer....
> 
> But for off the record, I did catch about 8 large mouth bass in an hour and the smallest one was about 13" and 1.5 lbs....Biggest one was about 16-17" and about 2-2.5 pounds
> 
> These fish are just now getting off their beds because it is a spring fed quarry, the water temp is still in the mid to high 60's because of this. They are just now spawning and getting off of their beds.
> 
> The good news, they are starting to bite more and more every time I go out! Should be a good summer!


I just send them to facebook via text message, to 32665, from facebook download them to my PC and then upload to photo bucket.


----------



## arhoythunter

Snagging aloud?


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Snagging aloud?


yes as it is a form of fishing and it does not say in the rules that you can't. Make sure its legal in your state though


----------



## bitelybowhunter

17 inch bass team 6 i think


----------



## bitelybowhunter

is it showin up for u guys?


----------



## arhoythunter

Yea I can at least


----------



## bitelybowhunter

right after i asked the question it finally appeaared on my screen thanks


----------



## bow hunter11

Hey guys, i caught a 28 lb blue on a set line today but since it was on a set line it doesnt count.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I wish I could be fishing right now... I have to study for my math test on monday...:BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> Hey guys, i caught a 28 lb blue on a set line today but since it was on a set line it doesnt count.


lets see some pictures any way.


----------



## arhoythunter

2 FRIKEN HOT OUT SIDE HERE. on way is acceptable is under the shade or under water


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Work SUCKS. I should have been fishing this morning. Don't worry, eventually I will get pictures. I just get so into fishing, and I hurry a lot, which sucks because I forget to grap things, like cameras. 

And the pictures are on my friends cell phone, he doesn't have a FB or MS so it doesn't help me out anyway...plus the pictures are garbage, like 120x 180 or something poopy like that. Not even worth the time, and the fish were tiny. Wait a month or so, I will start catchin 2-3 pounders consistantly.


----------



## bow hunter11

45 in 40 lb flathead catfish. Caught on a set line. Have any of you guys ever watched swamp people? Well the fish was a tree shaker.
Also there is a 8 lb channel that was 30 inches long. he was caught on a pole.


----------



## wolfeman

i went fishing today caught some crappies not camera only about 8 inch anyways


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1086975
> 
> View attachment 1086976
> 
> View attachment 1086977
> 
> 45 in 40 lb flathead catfish. Caught on a set line. Have any of you guys ever watched swamp people? Well the fish was a tree shaker.
> Also there is a 8 lb channel that was 30 inches long. he was caught on a pole.


Very nice fish. I'm suprized you took so long to catch one this big tell now. Me and justin took 50 bullheads to dick svoboda and david and his brothers. They've been catching 45Lbers. they have 3 of them over 40lbs from just this last week. And they got a bunch of others that were between 20 and 40 lbs.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Very nice fish. I'm suprized you took so long to catch one this big tell now. Me and justin took 50 bullheads to dick svoboda and david and his brothers. They've been catching 45Lbers. they have 3 of them over 40lbs from just this last week. And they got a bunch of others that were between 20 and 40 lbs.


ya but they also probably running more set lines and they are farther down stream than me


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> ya but they also probably running more set lines and they are farther down stream than me


they are running 7 last I heard :teeth: and about 1 mile down streem. Great fish, hope you catch some more like that. Post some pictures of that 28lb blue


----------



## captain71

Here is 3 crappie 2 12 inch and one 13 inch and one snake while fishing. Not having much luck with the bass this year Crappie sure are wide.


----------



## bow hunter11

i didnt get a pic of the blue =(


----------



## captain71

By the way I'm in team 10. I was going to enter these two but I caught few bigger ones.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Dude is that photo totally photo shopped or is it just me....?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Well just got back from iowa...caugth 2, 21 in bass...that was my biggest bass. And I also caught a 9 in blue gill haha. Weighed almost a pound.


----------



## jaho

It may not look it but this one was 18 inches, biggest one i have caught in a while. All i have been catching here lately is little 13 to 14 inchers.

Team 7


----------



## outdoorkid1

jaho said:


> View attachment 1087731
> 
> It may not look it but this one was 18 inches, biggest one i have caught in a while. All i have been catching here lately is little 13 to 14 inchers.
> 
> Team 7


nice!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

21 inches...


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

16 in.







team 11


----------



## captain71

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Dude is that photo totally photo shopped or is it just me....?


No photo shop. I just paste one picture on top of the other one I'm pretty sure these fish is last years spawn.


----------



## wolfeman

both 20"

team 6


----------



## outdoorsman3

cute pike :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter

Are we restarting the contest the 16th or what?


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Are we restarting the contest the 16th or what?


Ya, I just wanted to do it a month at a time because only 10 fish for the whole fishing tournement wouldn't be much fun


----------



## wolfeman

yea im not going to be fishing much past june 15 contest soo yea ill sit out that one


----------



## outdoorsman3

june 16 to july is the peak of my muskie fishing. bring it on!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Don't know about no team. biggest bass is 20 inches while the one with me and my friend is 17 inches. one on ground is 16 inches all gills are 8-9" and not real big perch. Carp is 24". And the last bass is 18"


I still don't know what team your on. I havn't got anything from you, ohiobuckboy and jbshunter. Ohoibuckboy started off as his own team so I think that liv2hunt8 and jbshunter should be on a team. Reply and tell me if this will work


----------



## MAbowhunter11

i think we should do team of 3 for next one there will be more competion with more poinr between less teams


----------



## wolfeman

im not going to be in any of them! this contest is just to boring for me and some team will win for some kind of fish, its stupid call me back when theres a contest thats a contest not something to post a fish on then say "o yay won for catfish!"


----------



## outdoorsman3

wolfeman said:


> im not going to be in any of them! this contest is just to boring for me and some team will win for some kind of fish, its stupid call me back when theres a contest thats a contest not something to post a fish on then say "o yay won for catfish!"


its just a little fun so we can show off our fish, you dont have to get your panties in a knot about it. its not like we are playing for 10 thousand dollars.


----------



## bow hunter11

wolfeman said:


> im not going to be in any of them! this contest is just to boring for me and some team will win for some kind of fish, its stupid call me back when theres a contest thats a contest not something to post a fish on then say "o yay won for catfish!"


and if you think it is booring why dont you go and make a better one if you can


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> its just a little fun so we can show off our fish, you dont have to get your panties in a knot about it. its not like we are playing for 10 thousand dollars.


x2.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Im not complaining, but next round I'll sit out also. Just because I've been so busy lately, whenever I got fishing I usually don't take a camera or a tape measure. I also haven't had much time to log on and post pics....other than that I think that this has been pretty fun...


----------



## Rory/MO

wolfeman said:


> im not going to be in any of them! this contest is just to boring for me and some team will win for some kind of fish, its stupid call me back when theres a contest thats a contest not something to post a fish on then say "o yay won for catfish!"


Lol then don't be in it? It doesn't seem to complicated to me to just not participate in it, instead of complaining about it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

wolfeman said:


> im not going to be in any of them! this contest is just to boring for me and some team will win for some kind of fish, its stupid call me back when theres a contest thats a contest not something to post a fish on then say "o yay won for catfish!"


Ok, I'll make sure your not in the next tournement, but I don't really see why. Whats your problem, some one piss in your wheaties :lol3: I really don't care if you don't like it because I havn't had any complaints from any one else in this tournement


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ok, I'll make sure your not in the next tournement, but I don't really see why. Whats your problem, some one piss in your wheaties :lol3: I really don't care if you don't like it because I havn't had any complaints from any one else in this tournement


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ok, I'll make sure your not in the next tournement, but I don't really see why. Whats your problem, some one piss in your wheaties :lol3: I really don't care if you don't like it because I havn't had any complaints from any one else in this tournement


its not like a competitive tourney either.. someone pissed in his wheaties for sure this morning lol


----------



## outdoorkid1

MAbowhunter11 said:


> i think we should do team of 3 for next one there will be more competion with more poinr between less teams


anyone else want to do this? because I'm not changing things for 1 person


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> anyone else want to do this? because I'm not changing things for 1 person


i think it would be cool. ill be on your team! :smile:


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> i think it would be cool. ill be on your team! :smile:


I was thinking the same. Me, you and bowhunter11. we would rock :RockOn: :banana:


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> I was thinking the same. Me, you and bowhunter11. we would rock :RockOn: :banana:


hell.yes.


----------



## wolfeman

hey dont jump on me! im just making a point im saying that the hunting contest that we had going, some one would win this is just fishing i dont see the contest point in it! thats all!


----------



## outdoorsman3

okay, well your the only one that doesnt like it, so cya later.


----------



## outdoorkid1

wolfeman said:


> hey dont jump on me! im just making a point im saying that the hunting contest that we had going, some one would win this is just fishing i dont see the contest point in it! thats all!


so your just ranting because you don't like fishing or what? Some one will win in the fishing tournement just as some one would win in the hunting tournement, the only difference is its fishing. I really don't see any problems.


----------



## wolfeman

i love fishing i do it every second i can! but this isent a contest its, who can have more access to lakes and streams etc. so im all for the hunting contest its got a point and a ending! this will just go for ever because you can also go into ice fishing! so if you still wanna go at it pm have no promblem dealing with you.


-Jake


----------



## bow hunter11

wolfeman said:


> i love fishing i do it every second i can! but this isent a contest its, who can have more access to lakes and streams etc. so im all for the hunting contest its got a point and a ending! this will just go for ever because you can also go into ice fishing! so if you still wanna go at it pm have no promblem dealing with you.
> 
> 
> -Jake


 no it isnt it is the contest that a persdon catch the biggest fish. Like i sit out at a pond for 2 hours and catch little 6 inch bullheads and my friend casts his pole in and caught a 11 inch bullhead. it is luck not skill


----------



## outdoorkid1

wolfeman said:


> i love fishing i do it every second i can! but this isent a contest its,* who can have more access to lakes and streams etc*. so im all for the hunting contest its got a point and a ending! *this will just go for ever because you can also go into ice fishing! *so if you still wanna go at it pm have no promblem dealing with you.
> 
> 
> -Jake


so your saying with hunting its not the spot your hunting or the land, but with fishing it is all the lake or the stream. that makes no sense at all. If you were hunting in the middle of town and I was hunting Next to the river that holds 1000's of deer and you believe it wouldn't make A difference because Its not the land or area with hunting but it is with fishing. Fishing isn't all area but it some what has to do with it, but you can not say that hunting has nothing to do with were your hunting at.


Thats why the tournement is going on for only a month of a time. 




are you OK, because your not thinking straight.:crazy:


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> no it isnt it is the contest that a persdon catch the biggest fish. Like i sit out at a pond for 2 hours and catch little 6 inch bullheads and my friend casts his pole in and caught a 11 inch bullhead. *it is luck not skill*


There is some what luck, but you can't say that fishing is all luck.


----------



## wolfeman

outdoorkid1 said:


> There is some what luck, but you can't say that fishing is all luck.



about 85% is luck


----------



## outdoorkid1

wolfeman said:


> about 85% is luck


Really, and why do you say that. If you were using a plain hook for bait and I was using a hook with a worm who would catch the fish? Not you the one that has the better bait. heres another example, you go into a bass tournement. A smart bass fisherman will drive the boat to the best spot in the lake and try different lures with different colors and see which one works best.

about 5% of fishing is luck and the rest is truly skill about what bait to use when, what size, were to go, what depth of the water, what color of lure etc.


you can also say that hunting is also about 5% luck. The rest is from work spent from scoutingm, palnting food plots and the time spent hunting.


----------



## outdoorsman3

wolfeman said:


> about 85% is luck


not when you know what your doing..


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> not when you know what your doing..


exactly. If your a novice and your fishing with a bobber of a depth of 3 feet and a worm and the next person comes and does the exact same thing you do and your in the same spot its all luck because you both have the same chance of catching a big fish. I really don't think that most of these fisherman on here are novices though.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> exactly. If your a novice and your fishing with a bobber of a depth of 3 feet and a worm and the next person comes and does the exact same thing you do and your in the same spot its all luck because you both have the same chance of catching a big fish. I really don't think that most of these fisherman on here are novices though.


novices are not fisherman, only good fishermen are fishermen..:shade::wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> novices are not fisherman, only good fishermen are fishermen..:shade::wink:


true dat


----------



## outdoorsman3

Mind if I hitchhike out to Nebraska with a napsack,a fishin pole and a can of worms? I want to catch some fish haha


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> Mind if I hitchhike out to Nebraska with a napsack,a fishin pole and a can of worms? I want to catch some fish haha


ya but bring a jacket though. It was 55 out today :smow:


----------



## outdoorsman3

It was 55 here too!!! I mean comon!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Its too cold to be fishin, needs to be 100


----------



## outdoorsman3

I hate that.. how bout 75? :smile:


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I hate that.. how bout 75? :smile:


ya, but then its not hot enough to take a dip in the water afterwords


----------



## outdoorsman3

fine! 90. you can invite zach if you want haha


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> fine! 90. you can invite zach if you want haha


 We'll have a party. Have about 20 of the neighborhood kids over. Catching 100's of fish. Having a big fish fry:set1_cook2: That would be great


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> We'll have a party. Have about 20 of the neighborhood kids over. Catching 100's of fish. Having a big fish fry:set1_cook2: That would be great


as long as there is pretty nebraska girls there.. and no 8th graders please :smile: get some high schoolers lol


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> We'll have a party. Have about 20 of the neighborhood kids over. Catching 100's of fish. Having a big fish fry:set1_cook2: That would be great


set some set lines and then for outdoorsman3 we will have katie healy there for you. or shy.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> set some set lines and then for outdoorsman3 we will have katie healy there for you. or shy.


katie healy... is she a hot country girl?


----------



## outdoorsman3

okay, I just looked her up on facebook and yeah.. that will work well...:set1_thinking:


----------



## bow hunter11

you think she is hot she is ugly


----------



## bow hunter11

18 in channel and 24 inch flathead


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> you think she is hot she is ugly


there is a few decent pictures haha. any other ones..


----------



## bow hunter11

24 inch flathead on right and 18 inch channel on left







26 inch flathead


----------



## arhoythunter

Well folks I got in trouble for going fishing


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Well folks I got in trouble for going fishing


tell the story...


----------



## arhoythunter

I had my phone turned off. And I didn't tell where I was going. And now I can't go back there


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> I had my phone turned off. And I didn't tell where I was going. And now I can't go back there


sux for you. I don't have to tell any one were I'm going. I just hop on the 4-wheeler and go. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones :shade:


----------



## arhoythunter

Luckily I got other places


----------



## Blueberry815

Next time we start a tourney can I join? Could I be partners with .22outdoorsmen please.


----------



## archerykid13

I'm going crappie fishing today hopefully ill bring back some good ones.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Blueberry815 said:


> Next time we start a tourney can I join? Could I be partners with .22outdoorsmen please.


22outdoorsman is on a team with arhoythunter so you can't be on a team with him. There are a few extra people that want to join so I will put you on a team with one of them.


----------



## jaho

Two more bass, one 15 inches and the other 16. 
Team 7


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

team 11







34in. and 14lbs. and 10oz.
my biggest so far


----------



## outdoorsman3

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> team 11
> View attachment 1091159
> 
> 34in. and 14lbs. and 10oz.
> my biggest so far


thats a channel???


----------



## arhoythunter

Hey bowhunter11 that's about as big as 3 of yours lol JK JK.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I dont understand.. that thing looks about 20 lbs, cause mine is 15 pounds and doesnt look that big.. is the scale right?


----------



## arhoythunter

I agree with od3


----------



## outdoorsman3

I would say about 24 pounds..


----------



## sawtoothscream

dang i need to get out more. so far all i caught was a 18 " walleye (my only keeper for now), 16" walleye, and a 5" walleye im guessing it was haha. had a few perch and walleyes spit the line though  ill be out tuesday morning for walleyes, have to figure out what bait they like


----------



## outdoorsman3

sawtoothscream said:


> dang i need to get out more. so far all i caught was a 18 " walleye (my only keeper for now), 16" walleye, and a 5" walleye im guessing it was haha. had a few perch and walleyes spit the line though  ill be out tuesday morning for walleyes, have to figure out what bait they like


night fishin with a leach and a night bright bobber.. and an ice cold root beer.. :smile:


----------



## archerykid13

Caught one stinkin crappie yesterday and a bunch of small gills. And it was only an 8 in one. Will get pics soon.


----------



## archerykid13

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> team 11
> View attachment 1091159
> 
> 34in. and 14lbs. and 10oz.
> my biggest so far


Id say that's around 27 lbs.


----------



## bow hunter11

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> team 11
> View attachment 1091159
> 
> 34in. and 14lbs. and 10oz.
> my biggest so far


is that a channel or a blue?


----------



## bow hunter11

19 inch bass caught in my uncles boat


----------



## archerykid13

Looks like a blue.


bow hunter11 said:


> is that a channel or a blue?


----------



## outdoorkid1

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> team 11
> View attachment 1091159
> 
> 34in. and 14lbs. and 10oz.
> my biggest so far


In farm ponds the channel catfish get dark colored skin so I would greatly asume thats its a channel catfish.


outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont understand.. that thing looks about 20 lbs, cause mine is 15 pounds and doesnt look that big.. is the scale right?


I Think his scale is 100% right and that yours is off by a few pounds...


outdoorsman3 said:


> I would say about 24 pounds..


There is no way that that fish is 24lbs. seriously it looks like about 12 to me.


archerykid13 said:


> Id say that's around 27 lbs.


lol, that fish is not even close to 27 lbs. Once again I will say that it looks about 12 to me, but its probably closer to the 14lbs 10 ounces that it actually measured out to.


bow hunter11 said:


> is that a channel or a blue?


Its definitly not a flathead and in no way resembles a blue so I would say channel catfish.


archerykid13 said:


> Looks like a blue.


Just because it has dark skin doesn't mean that it is a blue. The farm ponds that hold catfish have extremely darker skin than some of the other catfish that you would find in a river, stream, or a pond that isn't so deep. You don't Idenify a blue catfish based on the color of its skin, you look at the last fin towards the tail thats on the bottom side. The blue catfish will noticably have a longer fin than a channel catfish.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> In farm ponds the channel catfish get dark colored skin so I would greatly asume thats its a channel catfish.
> 
> I Think his scale is 100% right and that yours is off by a few pounds...
> 
> There is no way that that fish is 24lbs. seriously it looks like about 12 to me.
> 
> lol, that fish is not even close to 27 lbs. Once again I will say that it looks about 12 to me, but its probably closer to the 14lbs 10 ounces that it actually measured out to.
> 
> Its definitly not a flathead and in no way resembles a blue so I would say channel catfish.
> 
> Just because it has dark skin doesn't mean that it is a blue. The farm ponds that hold catfish have extremely darker skin than some of the other catfish that you would find in a river, stream, or a pond that isn't so deep. You don't Idenify a blue catfish based on the color of its skin, you look at the last fin towards the tail thats on the bottom side. The blue catfish will noticably have a longer fin than a channel catfish.


I think the scale in your mind is hell of a lot off...... and no, mine is spot on. I test it with weights.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think the scale in your mind is hell of a lot off...... and no, mine is spot on. I test it with weights.


:lol3: sorry to hear that you don't like the facts


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

it was 14lb 10 oz. 34 in. it looks bigger but its not yes it was a channel. my scale is not spot on i dont think but its not 27 lbs. i wish it was though. we have more pics. ill put up later. and outdoorsman3 you need to prac. your weight estimations.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3: sorry to hear that you don't like the facts


 lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

outdoorsman3 said:


> night fishin with a leach and a night bright bobber.. and an ice cold root beer.. :smile:


ill have to give that a shot


----------



## outdoorkid1

heres a length to weight estimation.http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fish-catch/game-fish/catfish/length/weight-chart +/- 3lbs depending on how fat it was. I know it only has blue and flathead catfish, but compare the channel to the blue catfish. The blue catfish is also known to be fatter in size compared to the channel catfish so that would put it right around 14-15 lbs. Very nice fish ohiobuckboy :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

thanks it was caught on a hot dog


----------



## outdoorkid1

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> thanks it was caught on a hot dog


I've caught some nice catfish on hotdogs to. I use them sometimes when I'm fishing for the bullheads to put on my setlines and every once in a while I would catch a nice channel.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

i also caught a 26in. cat yesterday


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am not trying to scam him, I was trying to help him, that thing looks huge. my scale is spot on and mine was 15. I have caught a few 14 pounders and look nothing like that, if you would told me that was a 22 pounder and 36 inches I woulda believed you in a heartbeat..


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

im not as big as most of you think so probably makes the fish looks bigger im 5'6" and 133lbs.


----------



## arhoythunter

You aint that small. I mean I'm only 5'7" and like 136 lbs. And I'm only 13 heck I take that back I turn 14 in 12 days


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am 5'7 128 and im 15 lol


----------



## need-a-bow

You guys make me feel big. Im 1.92M and 74Kg(Im too lazy to convert that to pounds and inches)


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

im 14 now


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

hey do i get extra points for catching that with a broken finger that would turn down the drag every time i would try to reel.(left hand you can see it in the pic.


----------



## arhoythunter

I give him .5853258996542212146 extra points or just one extra point


----------



## outdoorkid1

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> hey do i get extra points for catching that with a broken finger that would turn down the drag every time i would try to reel.(left hand you can see it in the pic.


lol, no you don't get any extra points or I would give everyone extra points for all there "problems"


----------



## archerykid13

I'm 6 ft and around 190.


----------



## archerykid13

I'm just saying that thing can't be 14 lbs.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

archerykid13 said:


> I'm just saying that thing can't be 14 lbs.


im just saying it is.


----------



## outdoorsman3

archerykid13 said:


> I'm just saying that thing can't be 14 lbs.


whatever dude, at least he isnt saying it is bigger than it looks, but you could have told me about 30 lbs and I would have believed it, ohh well, nice cat daddy


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

at most it would be 17lbs. im goin off of what my scale said.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Last week when I went out I caught a little fella, not even really worth my time, but still fun to reel in...Then I lost 2 huge bass in a row. One was due to a bad knot, and the other, snapped my 12LB Trilene big game line, so you tell me how big he was. He bent my 7' medium heavy baitcaster in half after I set the hook on him, I imagine, had I had some sort of drag set, I could have pulled him in. Being as it is the biggest bass I have seen in the area, I hadn't thought I would need to. Now I know a little better.

The one that snapped my line was a monster. He jumped one time, probably a 23"+ fish wish is HUGE for our area, and probably well into the 5-6LB range. All three fish were caught or bit on a Pig n Jig, a football head jig with a yamamoto craw dad as the soft part of the set up. They work great up in my area. Pitch em into the weeds, drag em down the drops, across rocks ledges, they just work for everything.


----------



## need-a-bow

Does anybody have the current scores? Im ready for this next tournament if someone needs a partner since I getg to fish in 2 weeks. I can almost feel the fish


----------



## archerykid13

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> im just saying it is.


I'm not saying you're wrong man. It just looks bigger which is a good thing haha.


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> Does anybody have the current scores? Im ready for this next tournament if someone needs a partner since I getg to fish in 2 weeks. I can almost feel the fish


I would post all of the scores from all the teams from microsoft excell but I cant figure out how to put it on here :dontknow:


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Im 5'11" and 160lbs. But during wrestling season I cut down to 140. So I'm still gaining my weight back haha.


----------



## 09Admiral

im not in the contest but here are a few i caught the other day


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice fish. would you like to be in the next tournement? I got a few guys that already want to join


----------



## LittleBucker

may i be in the contest


----------



## outdoorkid1

LittleBucker said:


> may i be in the contest


yes, I will put you in.


----------



## need-a-bow

To post the scores maybe print page and post that?


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> To post the scores maybe print page and post that?


I was thinking that I could just copy and paste it on here. Maby I could print it and then take a picture of it and post it on here, but I really have no other ideas :dontknow:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> I was thinking that I could just copy and paste it on here. Maby I could print it and then take a picture of it and post it on here, but I really have no other ideas :dontknow:


send the pic to me from ur fone so i can put it on here


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> send the pic to me from ur fone so i can put it on here


umm... no, I can post it on here from my camera.


----------



## 09Admiral

id like to be in the next tournament


----------



## outdoorkid1

09Admiral said:


> id like to be in the next tournament


ok. I will post the teams on here for the next tournement june 16


----------



## outdoorsman3

are we doing 3 man teams?


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> are we doing 3 man teams?


i think we shouuld


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> i think we shouuld


we only have 2 people out of 20 some people that want to do it so I won't change it untell We get atleast half that want to do it


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> we only have 2 people out of 20 some people that want to do it so I won't change it untell We get atleast half that want to do it


then make a thread asking if we should change 2 man teams into 3 man teams or i wil..


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> then make a thread asking if we should change 2 man teams into 3 man teams or i wil..


ok, u do it


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ok, This fishing contest is done. I will post up the scores in a few minutes, and then post up the teams. If you have fish from today just save them for the next tournement.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Winners for large mouth bass are Team 1 with 120.5 total inches and 8 fish.
Winners for Channel cat are Team 1 with 188 total inches and 8 fish
Winners for Crappie are Team 10 with 35 total inches and 3 fish
Winners for brook trout are Team 5 with 57.5 total inches and 4 fish
Winners for american shad are Team 4 with 26 total inches and 1 fish
Winners for Small mouth bass are Team 11 with 36 total inches and 2 fish
Winners for Blue catfish are Team 1 with 187 total inches and 6 fish
Winners for northern Pike are Team 6 with 95.5 total inches and 4 fish
Winners for Flat head catfish are Team 1 with 81 total inches and 3 fish
Winners for drum are Team 1 with 38 total inches and 2 fish
Winners for Carp are Team 1 with 141 total inches and 6 fish

For those teams that want to see their scores just say and I will put them up also.


----------



## outdoorsman3

seriously? I thought for sure I had you guys beat for channels cause I also had 8 fish.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Teams are as follows
team 1. Outdoorkid1 and bow hunter11
team 2.archerykid13 and N7709K
team 3.texashoghunter and hawg slayer4
team 4.outdoorsman3 and MAbowhunter11
team 5.mtransberg and straight shotsam
team 6.Blueberry815 and bitely bowhunter
team 7.Jaho and wilculberson
team 8. Ttalla1 and arhoythunter
team 9.nockhunting88 and littlebucker
team 10.captain71 and camo ross
Team 11. ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8
Team 12. little bucker and 09Admiral
Team 13. need-a-bow and jbshunter


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> seriously? I thought for sure I had you guys beat for channels cause I also had 8 fish.


You had 8? In my records you only had 6 but don't worry I will check again.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Winners for large mouth bass are Team 1 with 120.5 total inches and 8 fish.
> Winners for Channel cat are Team 1 with 188 total inches and 8 fish
> Winners for Crappie are Team 10 with 35 total inches and 3 fish
> Winners for brook trout are Team 5 with 57.5 total inches and 4 fish
> Winners for american shad are Team 4 with 26 total inches and 1 fish
> Winners for Small mouth bass are Team 11 with 36 total inches and 2 fish
> Winners for Blue catfish are Team 1 with 187 total inches and 6 fish
> Winners for northern Pike are Team 6 with 95.5 total inches and 4 fish
> Winners for Flat head catfish are Team 1 with 81 total inches and 3 fish
> Winners for drum are Team 1 with 38 total inches and 2 fish
> Winners for Carp are Team 1 with 141 total inches and 6 fish
> 
> For those teams that want to see their scores just say and I will put them up also.


dang we cleaned it up


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> seriously? I thought for sure I had you guys beat for channels cause I also had 8 fish.


I went through it and you only have 6 pictures of your channel catfish so sorry bout ya


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rules are all the same except that you can enter the fish using any method of fishing. (Including bowfishing)


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> I went through it and you only have 6 pictures of your channel catfish so sorry bout ya


ohh, cause my dumb phone didnt save 2 of my big ones, but I dont have to sit here and argue about it cause it is only an online contest :smile:


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Rules are all the same except that you can enter the fish using any method of fishing. (Including bowfishing)


do setlines count? cause it seems like only you and bh11 do it..


----------



## Rory/MO

Well not in the contest but thought I'd share a couple I caught this evening only a couple casts apart. The first one had a sore on one of its gill plates so it's not the same fish..


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> do setlines count? cause it seems like only you and bh11 do it..


yep setlines count


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, cause my dumb phone didnt save 2 of my big ones, but I dont have to sit here and argue about it cause it is only an online contest :smile:


 Yup, otherwise you would have one


outdoorsman3 said:


> do setlines count? cause it seems like only you and bh11 do it..


Yes, any type of fishing. Like snagging, setlines, trotlines, bow fishing and any other ways of fishing.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rory/MO said:


> Well not in the contest but thought I'd share a couple I caught this evening only a couple casts apart. The first one had a sore on one of its gill plates so it's not the same fish..


would you like to be in the contest?


----------



## inline6power

got loads of steel head and salmon i could put in this thing lol but not sure that would count


----------



## outdoorkid1

inline6power said:


> got loads of steel head and salmon i could put in this thing lol but not sure that would count


If you would like to be in the contest I will make a team for you and Rory/MO.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Seeing as I didn't have not one real good entry I am going to not participate in the next one. If I ever catch that big one that broke my line, I will be sure to get pictures and post him up. Good luck guys and have fun.


----------



## inline6power

outdoorkid1 said:


> If you would like to be in the contest I will make a team for you and Rory/MO.


i am deff interested. sign me up. can you send me a link to the rules? thanks.


----------



## Rory/MO

outdoorkid1 said:


> would you like to be in the contest?


I guess might as well, as long as it doesn't matter I'm 18. Put me on a team by myself though because I won't be doing much fishing the next 6 weeks or so and I don't wanna screw a teammate over if I don't contribute much.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Seeing as I didn't have not one real good entry I am going to not participate in the next one. If I ever catch that big one that broke my line, I will be sure to get pictures and post him up. Good luck guys and have fun.


 Well I'll just kepp you on a team so that little bucker isn't on a team by himself. If you still don't want to play I'll just keep you out and have littlebucker on his own team.


inline6power said:


> i am deff interested. sign me up. can you send me a link to the rules? thanks.


 The contest starts june 16 and goes until july 15. The fish can be caught using any method of fishing. Your team can only enter 10 of your best fish per species (like 10 bass and 10 walleye and so on). You must have a picture of the fish for it to count. We will score by inches. Simply measure the fish and take a picture then post the picture on this thread along with how long it is and what team your on. 


Rory/MO said:


> I guess might as well, as long as it doesn't matter I'm 18. Put me on a team by myself though because I won't be doing much fishing the next 6 weeks or so and I don't wanna screw a teammate over if I don't contribute much.


well I'm not going to put you on a team by your self because inline6power Is going to need another person on his team. That way we don't have 2 people that don't have another team player.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Teams are as follows
team 1. Outdoorkid1 and bow hunter11
team 2.archerykid13 and N7709K
team 3.texashoghunter and hawg slayer4
team 4.outdoorsman3 and MAbowhunter11
team 5.mtransberg and straight shotsam
team 6.Blueberry815 and bitely bowhunter
team 7.Jaho and wilculberson
team 8. Ttalla1 and arhoythunter
team 9.nockhunting88 and littlebucker
team 10.captain71 and camo ross
Team 11. ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8
Team 12. little bucker and 09Admiral
Team 13. need-a-bow and jbshunter 
TeaM 14. Rory/MO and inline6power


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> Yes, any type of fishing. Like snagging, setlines, trotlines, bow fishing and any other ways of fishing.


Ya I can break out the yo yos, trotline, and noodles and I guess the setlines


----------



## outdoorsman3

ughh


----------



## arhoythunter

Just kiddin. I only do noodles


----------



## archerykid13

Me and rory/mo can be on a team cause I won't be doing much fishing either.


----------



## outdoorkid1

archerykid13 said:


> Me and rory/mo can be on a team cause I won't be doing much fishing either.


ughhh. 


Teams are as follows
team 1. Outdoorkid1 and bow hunter11
team 2. inline6power and N7709K
team 3.texashoghunter and hawg slayer4
team 4.outdoorsman3 and MAbowhunter11
team 5.mtransberg and straight shotsam
team 6.Blueberry815 and bitely bowhunter
team 7.Jaho and wilculberson
team 8. Ttalla1 and arhoythunter
team 9.nockhunting88 and littlebucker
team 10.captain71 and camo ross
Team 11. ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8
Team 12. little bucker and 09Admiral
Team 13. need-a-bow and jbshunter 
TeaM 14. Rory/MO and archerykid13


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> ughhh.
> 
> 
> Teams are as follows
> team 1. Outdoorkid1 and bow hunter11
> team 2. inline6power and N7709K
> team 3.texashoghunter and hawg slayer4
> team 4.outdoorsman3 and MAbowhunter11
> team 5.mtransberg and straight shotsam
> team 6.Blueberry815 and bitely bowhunter
> team 7.Jaho and wilculberson
> team 8. Ttalla1 and arhoythunter
> team 9.nockhunting88 and littlebucker
> team 10.captain71 and camo ross
> Team 11. ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8
> Team 12. little bucker and 09Admiral
> Team 13. need-a-bow and jbshunter
> TeaM 14. Rory/MO and archerykid13


quit comlainning


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> quit comlainning


:lol3: 



Any other changes to the teams?


----------



## Rory/MO

archerykid13 said:


> Me and rory/mo can be on a team cause I won't be doing much fishing either.


Works out good then 
I'll only be entering bass.


----------



## archerykid13

Rory/MO said:


> Works out good then
> I'll only be entering bass.


Same here Rory.


----------



## bow hunter11

caught a 30 pounder this smorning and a 3 pounder on set lines. also yestwerday caught 5 pounder, 7 pounder, and a 2 pounder, and a 7 pounder


----------



## jodipuma

dont know if im in the contest. could i join or is it 2 late


----------



## bow hunter11

jodipuma said:


> dont know if im in the contest. could i join or is it 2 late


you could be on team 15 by yourself thou because nobody else has joined. if a person joins he'll be on your team.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> caught a 30 pounder this smorning and a 3 pounder on set lines. also yestwerday caught 5 pounder, 7 pounder, and a 2 pounder, and a 7 pounder


Pictures or they won't count


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rory/MO said:


> Well not in the contest but thought I'd share a couple I caught this evening only a couple casts apart. The first one had a sore on one of its gill plates so it's not the same fish..


If you want these fish to count I will need to know how long they are


----------



## Rory/MO

outdoorkid1 said:


> If you want these fish to count I will need to know how long they are


I wasn't in the tournament at the time I caught them and it was before this new tournament started. Didn't measure them anyway.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rory/MO said:


> I wasn't in the tournament at the time I caught them and it was before this new tournament started. Didn't measure them anyway.


Ok.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Pictures or they won't count


i know that im posting them sunday night


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> i know that im posting them sunday night


Why sunday ? :dontknow:


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why sunday ?:confused3::confused3:


:confused3::confused3:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why sunday ? :dontknow:


so i can pot all of them sunday and take out my micro sd card once. That way i only have to change my screens once.


----------



## bow hunter11

22 inch flathead






26 inch blue






36 inch flathead


----------



## MAbowhunter11

can i be put on a team with passthru11... he isnt a youth but in his mid 20's and i fish with him all the time.


----------



## bow hunter11

MAbowhunter11 said:


> can i be put on a team with passthru11... he isnt a youth but in his mid 20's and i fish with him all the time.


ya you and passthru11 are on team 15


----------



## arhoythunter

Going fishen in a lil bit.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

i forgot what order but 14in,15in,and 18in even though they all look the same they are different guarenteed


----------



## need-a-bow

I got to go fishing today and caught a nice bass at least 1.5Kg(my hands are used to Kilos instead of pounds by now) but forgot the old camera and my phone fell in the water(dry as we speak). I shouldve measured it. I guess Ill just wait til next week.Next Friday I should be in IL so Ill be posting a lot of bullheads. BTW are bullheads separate from regular catfish?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

all catfish species are seperate i believe


----------



## outdoorsman3

so I am by myself now..?


----------



## bow hunter11

ya for now but if a person signs up they will be on your team. im posotive that you'll do fine as if you would have a partner. We all know that ou have your own lake.


----------



## bpitt

is there any more spots left, if so i would like to join


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> ya for now but if a person signs up they will be on your team. im posotive that you'll do fine as if you would have a partner. We all know that ou have your own lake.


nope, it got sold :aww::aww::aww:


----------



## bow hunter11

bpitt said:


> is there any more spots left, if so i would like to join


you nd outdoorsman 3 are on team 4 together


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> nope, it got sold :aww::aww::aww:


You sold your lake? why?


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> you nd outdoorsman 3 are on team 4 together


I am with archerykid13. sorry, and I dont wanna get stuck with some one that has 2 posts


----------



## MAbowhunter11

ok well after talking with passthru11 he is going to busy this month...putting me with my other friend. i fish with him more and i forgot he had an account... danderson iss his name


----------



## bpitt

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am with archerykid13. sorry, and I dont wanna get stuck with some one that has 2 posts


Okay


----------



## bow hunter11

team 1. Outdoorkid1 and bow hunter11
team 2. inline6power and N7709K
team 3.texashoghunter and hawg slayer4
team 4.outdoorsman3 and archerykid13
team 5.mtransberg and straight shotsam
team 6.Blueberry815 and bitely bowhunter
team 7.Jaho and wilculberson
team 8. Ttalla1 and arhoythunter
team 9.nockhunting88 and littlebucker
team 10.captain71 and camo ross
Team 11. ohiobuckboy and liv2hunt8
Team 12. little bucker and 09Admiral
Team 13. need-a-bow and jbshunter 
TeaM 14. Rory/MO and bpitt
Team 15. Mabowhunter and danderson iss
Thats all the changes that are going to be made the rest of this compotition. if you have any problems with your partner send me or outdoorkid1 a pm. Any newcomers will be on team 16.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bpitt said:


> Okay


I am not trying to be a jerk, I just see how a lot of new comers get all gun ho about this site, and sign up for all the contests, and then never come back to the site, leaving the team mate screwed.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am not trying to be a jerk, I just see how a lot of new comers get all gun ho about this site, and sign up for all the contests, and then never come back to the site, leaving the team mate screwed.


so since you sold your lake where are you going fishing now?


----------



## outdoorsman3

i got other places.. dont worry


----------



## MAbowhunter11

not danderson iss just danderson LOL


----------



## bow hunter11

MAbowhunter11 said:


> not danderson iss just danderson LOL


i dontcare


----------



## outdoorsman3

MAbowhunter11 said:


> not danderson iss just danderson LOL


lol


----------



## jaho

When is this next contest starting, or has it already started?


----------



## bow hunter11

it started the 16th and goes till july 16th


----------



## Nockhuntin88

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am not trying to be a jerk, I just see how a lot of new comers get all gun ho about this site, and sign up for all the contests, and then never come back to the site, leaving the team mate screwed.


That kind of happened with me...I didn't see little bucker again after he signed up...

I think there should have been a rule change to make it active users only. As in people that get on AT at least 2 to 3 times a week or more.


----------



## bow hunter11

Nockhuntin88 said:


> That kind of happened with me...I didn't see little bucker again after he signed up...
> 
> I think there should have been a rule change to make it active users only. As in people that get on AT at least 2 to 3 times a week or more.


 next tournament well make new teams with the actice people


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> it started the 16th and goes till july 16th


We will make it go until july 15 instead of the 16th


----------



## captain71

Nockhuntin88 said:


> That kind of happened with me...I didn't see little bucker again after he signed up...
> 
> I think there should have been a rule change to make it active users only. As in people that get on AT at least 2 to 3 times a week or more.


I dont think I had a any help from my partner the last time around.


----------



## jaho

captain71 said:


> I dont think I had a any help from my partner the last time around.


same here....


----------



## outdoorsman3

well, went out and caught 13 3 pound bass today, only have a picture of one.. taking pictures while im fishin on my boat is not my top priority..


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, went out and caught 13 3 pound bass today, only have a picture of one.. taking pictures while im fishin on my boat is not my top priority..


Ya, I caught 8 today. All were nice, but I didn't bother to take pics. Also lost a big one after fighting him for 25 minutes on 12lb line. Made me POed


----------



## Bowhunter500

Here's my bass from the other day... 21" and apprx. 7 lbs and dang near dwarfs me... 

I'm not on any team.. just thought i would post


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, I caught 8 today. All were nice, but I didn't bother to take pics. Also lost a big one after fighting him for 25 minutes on 12lb line. Made me POed


bass?


----------



## bow hunter11

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> bass?


ok1 told me that they were catfish


----------



## bpitt

Bream, 7 inchs
team 14


----------



## bow hunter11

18 inch flathead


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

had my second bass tournament of the year. i was in first place going into the day with two good competitors right behind me unfortuantley i was only able to catch 1 keeper. if i would of gotten second or higher i would of made the state team and then go to fort madison iowa and fish the mississippi river. but at least my friend beat me.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1099897
> 18 inch flathead


 Baby flathead :lol3: j/k nice fish


bow hunter11 said:


> ok1 told me that they were catfish


 x2. it was catfish


ohiobuckboy65 said:


> bass?


 catfish


bpitt said:


> View attachment 1099861
> 
> Bream, 7 inchs
> team 14


 nice fish and thanks for posting what team your on


ohiobuckboy65 said:


> had my second bass tournament of the year. i was in first place going into the day with two good competitors right behind me unfortuantley i was only able to catch 1 keeper. if i would of gotten second or higher i would of made the state team and then go to fort madison iowa and fish the mississippi river. but at least my friend beat me.


 Don't have much fishing tournements around here. My dad use to do the Nebraska walleye tournements but he doesn't anymore because he doesn't have much time. I think they have some catfish tournements in the platte river but havn't heard of one for a while.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I did catch 13--3 pound BASS.. yesterday


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Baby flathead :lol3: j/k nice fish
> .


i let the thing go cuz it was to little to clean


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, went out and caught 13 3 pound bass today, only have a picture of one.. taking pictures while im fishin on my boat is not my top priority..





outdoorsman3 said:


> I did catch 13--3 pound BASS.. yesterday


You already told us :lol3:


----------



## jaho

2 bass, both 17 inches. Team 7


----------



## outdoorkid1

jaho said:


> View attachment 1100247
> View attachment 1100248
> 
> 2 bass, both 17 inches. Team 7


nice bass


----------



## $$$

outdoorkid1 said:


> nice bass


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> You already told us :lol3:


Im sorry, I mis read that, I thought someone.. ahh nevermind.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> Im sorry, I mis read that, I thought someone.. ahh nevermind.


:lol:


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol:


:embara:


----------



## $$$

outdoorsman3 said:


> :embara:


----------



## bitelybowhunter

Hey Guys havent been on the youth forum all that much and feel bad about the tournament kinda forgot about it. I know changes have already been made but i will not b fishing due to a broken leg and a broken wrist


----------



## need-a-bow

4 MORE DAYS and I can start fishing. only 4


----------



## outdoorsman3

bitelybowhunter said:


> Hey Guys havent been on the youth forum all that much and feel bad about the tournament kinda forgot about it. I know changes have already been made but i will not b fishing due to a broken leg and a broken wrist


ouch.. what happened?


----------



## Rory/MO

Had a decent evening last night.. Caught a couple 12-14" and about a 17". Didn't get pics of any of them though left the camera in my buddy's truck and it was too low light for the phone. Also had one snap 12 pound mono like it was nothing as soon as it hit the buzzbait. By far the biggest blowup on topwater I've ever seen. Wonder what that pig looked like.. Oh well. I'm gonna try to get out fishing again tomorrow evening after physical therapy. If I do I'll be sure to bring the tape measure and have a camera this time.


----------



## bow hunter11

Caught three 14 inch bullheads tonight along with a nice channel cat, and saw about a 20 pound carp swimming in the water by the bank. The pond i was fishing in was a new pond that i had just discovered.


----------



## captain71

*Team 10*

12 inch crappie and 17 inch bass


----------



## bitelybowhunter

well i was up on the dunes with my brand new KTM well new to me its a 250 (was) and a guy hit me in the right side comin over a hill i was doin like 45 MPH and he was doin sixty knocked me out and i broke my leg in 3 places and i think i shattered my knee but doctor didnt look at it yet since i wont b walkin on it for a while. I wanted him to look at it but he said theirs no point till i can walk again. Anyway he hit me and my bike died. I went a few feet with my bike and he came out with a bent rim on his bike and a bruised stomack becuz the bike threw him over the handle bars. So i am lookin for another bike. Becuz i can buy a new one just as low as i can get it fixed for. I believe that my knee is shattered becuz its all mush and u can feel little pieces of bone well u could now i have a full leg cast up to my crotch. Yeah and my wrist will b or in 6 weeks. Hopefully i will still b able to bowhunt this october.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bitelybowhunter said:


> well i was up on the dunes with my brand new KTM well new to me its a 250 (was) and a guy hit me in the right side comin over a hill i was doin like 45 MPH and he was doin sixty knocked me out and i broke my leg in 3 places and i think i shattered my knee but doctor didnt look at it yet since i wont b walkin on it for a while. I wanted him to look at it but he said theirs no point till i can walk again. Anyway he hit me and my bike died. I went a few feet with my bike and he came out with a bent rim on his bike and a bruised stomack becuz the bike threw him over the handle bars. So i am lookin for another bike. Becuz i can buy a new one just as low as i can get it fixed for. I believe that my knee is shattered becuz its all mush and u can feel little pieces of bone well u could now i have a full leg cast up to my crotch. Yeah and my wrist will b or in 6 weeks. Hopefully i will still b able to bowhunt this october.


thats rough man.. did you get any liability from the other guy?


----------



## bitelybowhunter

naa it was a complete accident and i just had him drive me to the hospital. He offered to give me his bike but i dont want a kawasaki if it was a KTM or a yamaha then i would have but kawas arent for me


----------



## bitelybowhunter

He was like u can take my bike or i will give u money for a new bike i will pay ur hospital bill whatever. I shook his hand when he left and said nope i wouldnt b able to live knowing someone did that for me. Im a pretty independent person


----------



## outdoorsman3

bitelybowhunter said:


> He was like u can take my bike or i will give u money for a new bike i will pay ur hospital bill whatever. I shook his hand when he left and said nope i wouldnt b able to live knowing someone did that for me. Im a pretty independent person


you sound like a guy that gets as good as they get, was it like a teenager? or a college guy?


----------



## bitelybowhunter

he was like 25-30 he wasnt no spring chicken but wasnt a ol fart either. He seemed like a pretty nice guy i try to b a good person but some times when i try to b nice to people and they are dicks about things i can become an undecent person. Its just the country boy in me.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bitelybowhunter said:


> he was like 25-30 he wasnt no spring chicken but wasnt a ol fart either. He seemed like a pretty nice guy i try to b a good person but some times when i try to b nice to people and they are dicks about things i can become an undecent person. Its just the country boy in me.


well thats good, I probably could not in all good nature take his bike, after all, it was an accident.


----------



## Rory/MO

Ended up going fishing last night too.. Caught 4 again biggest being about 15 inches but only about a pound, maybe a little more. Didn't get the scale out of the truck (which has a measuring tape on it) and also didn't take any pictures again. Here's a video of the biggest one I caught hitting a buzzbait.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlHjGbYSOsY


----------



## outdoorkid1

Rory/MO said:


> Ended up going fishing last night too.. Caught 4 again biggest being about 15 inches but only about a pound, maybe a little more. Didn't get the scale out of the truck (which has a measuring tape on it) and also didn't take any pictures again. Here's a video of the biggest one I caught hitting a buzzbait.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlHjGbYSOsY


This will count but did you measure it?


----------



## outdoorkid1

20" drum. Also some pictures of gavins point dam in Yankton South Dakota. The Rivers about 20ft higher than normal right now :mg:


----------



## bitelybowhunter

yeahh so i had a rough weekened and hurt my leg some more. Gonna have some sugery Tuesday they are gonna go ahead and fix my knee after they said they would wait for my leg to heal but in the long run it will affect my knee more if we wait. Then they are goin to put in 2 rods that will hold my leg togather and idk how many pins it will take for them to do it but it gotta b done. Hopefully i have some cool scars lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> 20" drum. Also some pictures of gavins point dam in Yankton South Dakota. The Rivers about 20ft higher than normal right now :mg:


nice tucked in shirt :mg:

I caught 8 nice bass today, I have a picture of one of the medium size ones


----------



## outdoorsman3

20 inches 2 pounds


----------



## arhoythunter

Just 2 lbs?


----------



## Blueberry815

Thats me on the right in both pictures. 22outdoorsmen is on the left in both. The only reason he is holding the 2nd one is so his girlfriend could see it. 
















Team 6


----------



## Blueberry815

First one 5.22lb 25in
Second 7.05lb 27.5in


----------



## jaho

I know this one looks very similar to 2 other ones I have entered in the past but it isnt I was just fishing off of the same dock when I caught all of the fish.
Bass 15 inches team 7


----------



## bpitt

perch, 8 1/2 inchs 
team 14


----------



## bow hunter11

Well pulled my set lines because i havn't caught a fish on one of them for over a week.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> Well pulled my set lines because i havn't caught a fish on one of them for over a week.


HAHA!! no im jk.. that sucks.


----------



## bow hunter11

ya during last week in nebraska in the same river i run set lines a guy caught a 67 pound flathead.


----------



## bow hunter11

13 inch bullhead






18 inch channel


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> ya during last week in nebraska in the same river i run set lines a guy caught a 67 pound flathead.


On a pole too :mg:


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> On a pole too :mg:


I noodle cat daddys bigger than that.. with my BARE HAND :wink:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> I noodle cat daddys bigger than that.. with my BARE HAND :wink:


ya right. I catch sharks in the platte river then.


----------



## super*

To bad im not playing the smallest gill is 9" and the biggest is 12"


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> ya right. I catch sharks in the platte river then.


Ive noodled a couple of them.. I also ride stingrays like underwater PBR :smile:


----------



## bow hunter11

Riding stribng rays is for ametours, i ride water moccasins, and beavers


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> Riding stribng rays is for ametours, i ride water moccasins, and beavers


sting rays can kill you.. beavers cant.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> sting rays can kill you.. beavers cant.


ya but water mocasins can kill you quicker than sting ray, and actullay a beaver could kill a person.


----------



## outdoorsman3

whats a water mocasin? isnt that an indians shoe? and your little friend added me on facebook.


----------



## Rory/MO

outdoorsman3 said:


> whats a water mocasin? isnt that an indians shoe? and your little friend added me on facebook.


They're most commonly called water moccasins or cottonmouths.. Found around swamps and other water in the south central/ south east part of the country. Very aggressive. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agkistrodon_piscivorus


----------



## outdoorsman3

I wouldnt want to wear one of those on my feet :embara:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> whats a water mocasin? isnt that an indians shoe? and your little friend added me on facebook.


who was the friend?


----------



## arhoythunter

bow hunter11 said:


> ya but water mocasins can kill you quicker than sting ray, and actullay a beaver could kill a person.


Beaver have been known to kill a human.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> who was the friend?


Molly Renner.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> Molly Renner.


:lol3: :lol3:  :lol3: :lol3:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> Molly Renner.


wow she doesnt even know who u r


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3: :lol3:  :lol3: :lol3:





bow hunter11 said:


> wow she doesnt even know who u r


I know, and why is the so funny  hahaha


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> I know, and why is the so funny  hahaha


because she doesn't know you and because you added her as a friend just cuz zach knows her.


----------



## outdoorsman3

she saw my sexilishious hunting photo and was like.. was a hot kid.. happens to me all the time.. :teeth:


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorsman3 said:


> she saw my sexilishious hunting photo and was like.. was a hot kid.. happens to me all the time.. :teeth:


i never knew a sign that said fins and furs tv was sexy


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> i never knew a sign that said fins and furs tv was sexy


it is very sexy, and she added e before when I had me with my deer.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Winners of the 2nd fishing contest

Team 1. won in blue catfish, flathead, drum, and bullhead.
Team 6 won in channel catfish
Team 7 won largemouth bass
Team 14 won bluegill and perch.


----------



## outdoorsman3

contest 2 was pretty lame tbh..


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> contest 2 was pretty lame tbh..


ya, there was only 20 fish entered and the first one we had 68!!! Fishing been really slow around here though. Just a few little ones here and there.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> ya, there was only 20 fish entered and the first one we had 68!!! Fishing been really slow around here though. Just a few little ones here and there.


yeah.. Im gonna be doing some muskie fishing beggining of august


----------



## deerslayer1994

ok i have been a member on this sight for awhile but have not really looked around. but i am 17 and seen this post and this looks pretty cool so like what are the rules and stuff. i fish a lot of local bass and cat tournaments. do you get a team and post your catch pics with length?


----------



## outdoorkid1

deerslayer1994 said:


> ok i have been a member on this sight for awhile but have not really looked around. but i am 17 and seen this post and this looks pretty cool so like what are the rules and stuff. i fish a lot of local bass and cat tournaments. do you get a team and post your catch pics with length?


Rules:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481564 One rule changed and it is that you can enter fish that youve caught with any kind of method, bowfishing, seining, netting and whatever else.

You will be on Team 16 but you will have to be by your self. The other teams have 2 people on there team.


----------



## MAbowhunter11

bow hunter11 said:


> i never knew a sign that said fins and furs tv was sexy


its is very sexy... dont be dissing my show. LOL


----------



## outdoorsman3

MAbowhunter11 said:


> its is very sexy... dont be dissing my show. LOL


x2!


----------



## BamaHunterr

can i get on a team....?


----------



## arhoythunter

MAbowhunter11 said:


> its is very sexy... dont be dissing my show. LOL


Times 3


----------



## outdoorkid1

BamaHunterr said:


> can i get on a team....?


your on team 16. We measure the fish in Inches and then post it on here for the points to count.


----------



## outdoorsman3

arhoythunter said:


> Times 3


people that dont think the logo is sexy are..:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> people that dont think the logo is sexy are..:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:



:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:​


----------



## need-a-bow

I had a few fish to enter but I somehow I deleted everything on my iPhone and have no pics. I wouldlve lost anyways but yesterday I won a 6 pack of mountain dew b/c a guy bet me I couldnt catch a fish over 5 inches in 5 minutes and I caught 2 bluegills 6" each


----------



## outdoorsman3

how do you like wheaton?


----------



## need-a-bow

its pretty much the same except for my friends. Its kinda weird how much people change in 2 years. Ive gone fishing quite a lot since I got here and ive taken out our ATV to the Cliffs in Marsaelles(near Morris or Ceneca) with my uncles jeeps and Ive had some fun. But still, its not mexico


----------



## need-a-bow

Are we still doing the contest? I have a few to enter


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> Are we still doing the contest? I have a few to enter


well I guess no ones doing the contest anymore, but everyone can just post up pics of any of there fish any time.


----------



## bow hunter11

i'm done fishing till next year. The fish arn't bitting for me.


----------



## jaho

bow hunter11 said:


> i'm done fishing till next year. The fish arn't bitting for me.


same here. way to hot to fish


----------



## need-a-bow

Cmon it's about 100+ here without the heat index and I'm still out everyday fishing bluegils


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> Cmon it's about 100+ here without the heat index and I'm still out everyday fishing bluegils



They havn't been biting around here at all.


----------



## need-a-bow

Too bad. I've been fishing the tiny pond across the street from my house and a few other ponds. I haven't been able to get my dad to take me to the fox river to fish at 5 a.m. though


----------

